# NEW gto valve covers



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

DIFFRENT and diffrent is  

btw hi steve :seeya: :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Truly different..... what's up Eddie.... :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Those look good man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

simple but effective. I likey.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

nice :cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Arent those the Holden stock units?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Do they do 6 litre ones also ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

my motor is going streaking..... :willy: arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man i wish it was some one that with that skill in my area. calling all painters. hit me up


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

i bought them that way


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

very nice lookin!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks :cheers its diffrent


----------

